# Watery diarrhea 15 times this morning....



## spazzy

Hi,I've suffered from IBS, predominantly the diarrhea type, for well over 30 years now. I know well how it can dramatically interfere with daily living.Today, though, I've experienced something out of the ordinary, and I wanted to run it past you guys to see if I should be worried.I woke up around 7:00 a.m. with that familiar burning in my stomach.......it's not painful, just an uncomfortable slight "raw" feeling........I know that feeling very, very well.......it goes hand in hand with my IBS, especially whenever I am getting ready to suffer a bout where I go to the bathroom 6-8 times in about 1/2 hour. So, that didn't necessarily worry me. I've "been there, done that" hundreds and hundreds of times in my life.But, when I went to the bathroom, it was very watery and kind of "poured" out of me in a quick rush. That part of it is the unusual part. Yes, my stools during an IBS attack are always diarrhea, but they aren't pouring out of me like water!So far this morning, I'd say I've had these little mini-water-disrrhea-bursts about every 10-15 minutes. No pain is involved. My stomach isn't cramping. I have no nausea. There's not even my normal spastic, excruciating intestestinal pain, which usually accompanies my IBS attacks.To recap:No nausea.No spasms.No bloating.No stomach pain.No intestinal pain/cramps.Just these past 3 hours of on-and-off watery bursts of diarrhea. I tried to drink lots of water, but it felt as if as soon as I drank it, it eventually was getting emptied out the other end.This is not my "normal" IBS. Could it be an intestinal bug? I wonder if it could be what I ate last night......my husband picked up BBQ sandwiches from a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant owned by two guys. But my husband didn't get sick.I have a dry mouth now. I'm kind of scared, like I don't know what I should be doing to help myself. What do I take? When do I decide to see a doctor?What are your opinions?Thanks a million for any help!


----------



## em_t

I'm no expert, but it sounds like a bug to me. I only get diarrhoea like that if I have a bug - though its very rare for me to get diarrhoea as I'm IBS-C. Then again it could be from something you ate, in which case it probably won't last more than 24 hours, but generally if I eat something that doesn't agree with me I don't get diarrhoea like that. Sometimes with a stomach bug, water makes me even worse. You could try sipping some flat coke, which I've always found really good for upsets stomachs. Tea can also be quite good and less likely to upset you than water. I'd stick to clear liquids at the minute and eat only very bland food when you start to feel hungry again. If the watery diarrhoea persists for a few more days and you're still not able to eat or drink much then I would suggest going to your doctor.Hopefully it clear up soon. All the bestEm


----------



## spazzy

em_t said:


> I'm no expert, but it sounds like a bug to me. I only get diarrhoea like that if I have a bug - though its very rare for me to get diarrhoea as I'm IBS-C. Then again it could be from something you ate, in which case it probably won't last more than 24 hours, but generally if I eat something that doesn't agree with me I don't get diarrhoea like that. Sometimes with a stomach bug, water makes me even worse. You could try sipping some flat coke, which I've always found really good for upsets stomachs. Tea can also be quite good and less likely to upset you than water. I'd stick to clear liquids at the minute and eat only very bland food when you start to feel hungry again. If the watery diarrhoea persists for a few more days and you're still not able to eat or drink much then I would suggest going to your doctor.Hopefully it clear up soon. All the bestEm


Thank you, Em. What you say makes a lot of sense. Now that you mention it, the other times in my life when I've had water-like diarrhea, I was suffering from a 24-hour-bug.....or possibly mild food poisoning.I appreciate your mentioning drinking flat coke instead of water. The water did seem to be somewhat hard on my stomach. I may even pick up some Gatorade or something today.My stomach isn't really nauseous or queasy.....but just sort of "raw" feeling, if you know what I mean.I will take your advice, eat bland foods, and try the flat coke.Thank you. I feel a hundred times better after reading your post!!You have made my day!Thank you very much.I'll come back later and post a follow-up.D


----------



## Kathleen M.

Hope you feel better soon, does sound like some intestinal bugs I've had. I had a pretty bad bug back when my IBS pain was severe and the funny thing was that the severe pain actually went away during the bug. Almost made the watery diarrhea worth it.














I usually do this way of eating when I'm recovering from a bug like that.Clear liquids (broth soups, jello, drinks) until the diarrhea starts to calm downAdd cloudy liquids (cream of soups/pureed soups, yogurt, pudding...assuming you tolerate milk normally)Then the BRAT diet (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast) for a couple of days and then start introducing regular foods starting with blander things.If the diarrhea starts up bad again step back until it is over then work through the steps again.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82

I would def get some Gatorade. That helps me when my stomach gets like that. I will normally eat some saltine crackers and either gingerale or gatorade. I get the Gatorade G2, has more potassium and electrolytes your body needs to stay hydrated. I would not take anything to stop the diarrhea if you suspect that it is a stomach bug. That will only prolong your agony. Keep an eye on your temperature as well, if you have a fever, it is def a bug.If you are no better in 48 hours, I would call the doctor to make sure you dont have food poisoning or something like that.Hope you get better soon!Heather


----------



## em_t

No worries, hope you feel better over the weekend!


----------



## spazzy

I would like to thank all of you for your excellent support and advice.I did buy the G-2 Gatorade, and drank it yesterday. I also ate very bland foods. After I made my post here yesterday, the watery diarrhea did stop, but I started to ache all over, and I developed a nagging headache. The aching and headache lasted all day and night.This morning I feel sooooooo much better, though.No more watery diarrhea, no more achy body, only slight headache and stuffiness.My husband pointed out that I'd eaten the exact food he had eaten, except for one item. He thinks it was that particular food which caused a mild case of food poisoning. I don't know for certain, though.I am still going to be very easy on my stomach today and continue to eat bland foods.Thank you all for caring enough to make a post. I am very grateful to have found this forum.Have a lovely day, each and every one of you!!......







Warmly,Spazzy


----------

